
Show HN: A tool that Preview and Prepare your Product Hunt submission - andreyazimov
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/preview-hunt
======
andreyazimov
Hi HN.

I with my friend made a tool called Preview Hunt. It's a 2-panel editor that
can help you Preview and Prepare your Product Hunt submission. You can edit
and preview all content in the real-time and download it when it will be
ready. So now we can prepare content for our launches upfront.

Let me know what do you think. Could it be useful for your future launches?

------
danmeade
This couldn't come at a better time as I plan to launch something pretty soon
on PH. My last launch was a disaster where my post was just, erm, substandard
for hours before I realised. Suffice to say it didn't do well.

------
mtmail
Direct link [https://previewhunt.com/](https://previewhunt.com/)

------
xkbd
Great stuff. Will use it for my next launch.

